# True South Single Batches



## taj (2/12/10)

2nd single batch brewed today!!! An Aussie first !! A single hop Sorachi Ace, mint infused ale :kooi: it should be ready about the middle of December, it'll be on at The Brewery (True South), The Local Taphouse and Beer Deluxe... so far. keep your eye out for it!!


----------



## fcmcg (2/12/10)

taj said:


> 2nd single batch brewed today!!! An Aussie first !! A single hop Sorachi Ace, mint infused ale :kooi: it should be ready about the middle of December, it'll be on at The Brewery (True South), The Local Taphouse and Beer Deluxe... so far. keep your eye out for it!!


Sam ,
If it as good as your other beers , and your cider , I'm sure it will be a cracker !
Thanks again on behalf of Westgate , for coming in , on your day off , to show us around....
Btw...your brewery was the cleanest of the 3 of the day !
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate


----------



## taj (6/12/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Sam ,
> If it as good as your other beers , and your cider , I'm sure it will be a cracker !
> Thanks again on behalf of Westgate , for coming in , on your day off , to show us around....
> Btw...your brewery was the cleanest of the 3 of the day !
> ...



Thanks Ferg, it was great having you guys in! I should have jumped on the bus with you, it sounds like you had a ball :beerbang:


----------



## taj (6/12/10)

The " MINT NINJA" got a hefty whack of Sorachi ace in the FV on Saturday :beerbang:


----------



## Kai (6/12/10)

How's it tasting, Sam? I think I'm due for another visit to the brewery sometime in the next month or so..


----------



## DU99 (6/12/10)

Taj..we had plenty room on the bus..


----------



## taj (7/12/10)

Kai said:


> How's it tasting, Sam? I think I'm due for another visit to the brewery sometime in the next month or so..



I just had a taste today before chilling today, so the yeast is still very prominent. But behind that, I can pick up a beautiful but not overpowering mint character... then the Sorachi ace kicks in with lemon rind, lemongrass and myrtle. To taste it has a soft minty/wheaty front pallet that gives way to a great lemony bursts, finishing with a big, but not over the top bitterness. I'm pretty happy with it so far B)


----------



## brendanos (7/12/10)

taj said:


> I just had a taste today before chilling today, so the yeast is still very prominent. But behind that, I can pick up a beautiful but not overpowering mint character... then the Sorachi ace kicks in with lemon rind, lemongrass and myrtle. To taste it has a soft minty/wheaty front pallet that gives way to a great lemony bursts, finishing with a big, but not over the top bitterness. I'm pretty happy with it so far B)



I love your description - sounds like you've captured the essence of Sorachi Ace. How big is it?


----------



## taj (8/12/10)

The Sorachi ace is a big 11.6 AA, so i was pretty careful at SOB... Then it was a free for all at EOB and dry hopping (x 2). My target was about 40-45 bu's but I'm not massively concerned as this whole brew is about having some fun using some wonderful/wacky ingredients. I'm looking forward to showing this one off


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/12/10)

Did you use a Saison-ish style beer as the base beer? Don't think I've had a beer with Sorachi Ace yet.


----------



## Fourstar (8/12/10)

taj said:


> 2nd single batch brewed today!!! An Aussie first !! A single hop Sorachi Ace, mint infused ale :kooi: it should be ready about the middle of December, it'll be on at The Brewery (True South), The Local Taphouse and Beer Deluxe... so far. keep your eye out for it!!




I recently made a 100% Sorachi Ace Pale Ale and it taste like nothing but Lemon Curd. I dont know if i love it or hate it! :lol: I also blended it 30:70 with a 77IBU monster IPA to see what its like with a mixed hop profile and the sorachi ace still comes through in bucket loads. Its a very dominant hop and i'd like to see how this turns out w/the mint Taj!

Interesting indeed!

I might have to skip down your way for another weekend lunch agian.


----------



## Mercs Own (8/12/10)

I poped in for a beer today after doing some interviews in town and was lucky enough to be granted a very special tasting of the Sorachi Ale. Lots of yeast still hanging in there as Sam had only just chilled it down - very delicious - fruity, asian inspired for me with lemon grass, hints of spice and even hints of star anise although Sam says there is no sa in there. Lovely fragrant nose, a very very promising beer. Cant wait to try it once it has cleared up and is pouring off tap - my prediction is it will be a winner.

Cider was tasting bloody good too!


----------



## brendanos (8/12/10)

taj said:


> The Sorachi ace is a big 11.6 AA, so i was pretty careful at SOB... Then it was a free for all at EOB and dry hopping (x 2). My target was about 40-45 bu's



Oh I meant the beer - how strong is it/what was the OG? 

I just made a 4% wheat beer with probably the same batch (11.6%AA) hopped only in the last 10 minutes that measured 64 BU! :S


----------



## taj (9/12/10)

I used my summer ale base, with a few minor changes. The reason for this was to see what the Kolsch yeast could offer in terms of a nice fruity balance between the mint and lemon character... 4.6% alc

Am I giving away too many secrets??


----------



## taj (13/12/10)

OK it's almost ready!! Today the 'Mint Ninja' is heading to bright beer (even tho it's unfiltered) for a little extra co2. The big release at the brewery will be this Thursday 16th, so come on down and enjoy!! and if you see me around, give me a yell and say G'day


----------



## brettprevans (21/12/10)

Sam why didnt you tell us about The Epicure Age article? featuring the mint ninja and all. 

Not a bad little article and great exposure for you and TS.

Brew on sister! now just to make it down there and sample this little gem...


----------



## DU99 (21/12/10)

nice exposure "THE AGE"..well done


----------



## taj (22/12/10)

Thanks Guys  

kegs of the "Mint Ninja" have also been delivered to The Local (st kilda) and Beer Deluxe.


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/10)

taj said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> kegs of the "Mint Ninja" have also been delivered to The Local (st kilda) and Beer Deluxe.


carn sam what about poor Mrs P's? thats so close for a few of us boys. we were there yesterday and made the same comment. mind you i suppose beer delux isnt too far


----------



## DU99 (22/12/10)

Guess i will have to visit Beer Deluxe


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/12/10)

Had a few mint ninjas last night at The Local, was a tasty beer indeed!


----------



## taj (22/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> carn sam what about poor Mrs P's? thats so close for a few of us boys. we were there yesterday and made the same comment. mind you i suppose beer delux isnt too far


The Local and Beer Deluxe have been constant supporters of mine from the beginning and regularly show case my beers and cider, so I thought I'd give them a little exclusivity. plus I've only released 10 kegs. BUT.... I am going to brew another batch! so get onto Mrs P's and let em know you want it there :beerbang:


----------



## Siborg (22/12/10)

I tried the mint ninja last night at BD. Was pretty decent. The mint wasn't as overpowering as I'd imagined. Actually it's more subtle, but the citrus/lemon really stands out. Spewin it wasn't a warmer day. A few of those would go down great on a hot day.

Thanks for brewing this, Sam


----------



## Jimbeer (22/12/10)

I was at true south today with my sister. Decided after an unsuccessful shopping trip that we'd make some good of it and grab a beer. She had a pilsner and I had the pale ale, but the barmen gave me a small sample of the mint ninja and it was good. The mint wasn't as overpowering as I expected, and the citrus flavour, especially the lemon really came to the forefront. It was damn tasty. Both our beers were of the highest quality too. Trying to convince my girlfriend right now to head down there for dinner and a few.

Keep up the great work


----------



## taj (23/12/10)

I tell you what, I'm really having fun with this beer!!! :beerbang: 

What do you lot reckon ?? More mint?? I'm going to brew another batch and I think the mint should be really out there!!


----------



## DU99 (23/12/10)

Mint or spearmint...is the ???


----------



## kenlock (23/12/10)

taj said:


> I tell you what, I'm really having fun with this beer!!! :beerbang:
> 
> What do you lot reckon ?? More mint?? I'm going to brew another batch and I think the mint should be really out there!!



Given the feedback here (as I haven't managed to make my way there; bloody starter motor) I say those that have tried it like it's current version. BUT!! Given your love of food, maybe you could put together a platter (spring rolls, cheeses, fruits, vol au vants, .....) that would compliment the extra minty version.


----------



## Jimbeer (23/12/10)

I definitely thinking matching thtis beer up with a specific menu would be an amazing idea. The flavoures are so refreshing and in your face that they could make some really interesting and delicious flavor combos with good food.


----------



## Mercs Own (24/12/10)

taj said:


> I tell you what, I'm really having fun with this beer!!! :beerbang:
> 
> What do you lot reckon ?? More mint?? I'm going to brew another batch and I think the mint should be really out there!!



more mint, more mint, more mint..... :super:


----------



## taj (20/1/11)

Today I'm brewing a completely new beer!! It's a last minute addition to the The Local Taphouse 'GABS' line up and I've only got 3 weeks to get it ready  so no time for any trials (just the way I like it :beerbang: straight in the deep end) I'm not going to give too much away just yet! BUT..... it's Dark, it's has Fruit and a little bit of something else h34r: 

The more you prompt me, the more I might give away  

Sam


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/11)

taj said:


> it's Dark, it's has Fruit and a little bit of something else h34r:
> 
> The more you prompt me, the more I might give away
> 
> Sam



a spice of sorts?


----------



## mxd (20/1/11)

taj said:


> Today I'm brewing a completely new beer!! It's a last minute addition to the The Local Taphouse 'GABS' line up and I've only got 3 weeks to get it ready  so no time for any trials (just the way I like it :beerbang: straight in the deep end) I'm not going to give too much away just yet! BUT..... it's Dark, it's has Fruit and a little bit of something else h34r:
> 
> The more you prompt me, the more I might give away
> 
> Sam


mmm, 
black forrest stout


----------



## DU99 (20/1/11)

Fruits as in sultanna's


----------



## WarmBeer (20/1/11)

DU99 said:


> Fruits as in sultanna's


Tomato?

It's a fruit, right?


----------



## Maple (20/1/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Tomato?
> 
> It's a fruit, right?


That's right fella, it's got to be a tomato Pils....


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/11)

taj said:


> ..... it's Dark, it's has Fruit and a little bit of something else h34r:
> 
> The more you prompt me, the more I might give away
> 
> Sam


maybe Fents has been around and inspired Sam to do a Bob Marley 'Special'

in seriousness Im guessing a porter with plums and grains of paradise


----------



## brendo (20/1/11)

Maple said:


> That's right fella, it's got to be a tomato Pils....



would pair perfectly with a bowl of chips or a meat pie then... h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer (20/1/11)

brendo said:


> would pair perfectly with a bowl of chips or a meat pie then... h34r:


Every beer pairs perfectly with a bowl of chips or a meat pie


----------



## DU99 (20/1/11)

lemon flavour..go with fish and chips


----------



## Fents (20/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> maybe Fents has been around and inspired Sam to do a Bob Marley 'Special'



nah, thats what we just brewed for the GABS  (joking joking, we did brew something but im not going to rain the the lovely true south thread)


----------



## DU99 (20/1/11)

we await the results of what Sam's brewing..pineapple


----------



## taj (20/1/11)

No to all the above!! Keep trying  

But I like the Tomato idea!!! Tomato and chilli pils.....


----------



## DU99 (20/1/11)

grapefruit..imagine the hops,apples,You make a mean cider..


----------



## kenlock (20/1/11)

Cherry(or Raspberry) and vanilla porter?


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/11)

Choc mint stout. So stout with caco nibs and sorachi hops.

Edit although with 3 weeks till tasting it would have to be a porter rather than stout?


----------



## mxd (21/1/11)

not enough time for a lager, Black Chocolate Mint IPA


----------



## taj (24/1/11)

Someone's very close!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (24/1/11)

must a fruit type beer..


----------



## WarmBeer (24/1/11)

taj said:


> ..... it's Dark, *it's has Fruit* and a little bit of something else h34r:






DU99 said:


> must a fruit type beer..


What makes you say that?


----------



## DU99 (24/1/11)

mmmm..i read the old posts..and now whats the extra part


----------



## mxd (24/1/11)

taj said:


> Someone's very close!!! :icon_cheers:



thanks  will have to pop down again and try it :chug:


----------



## taj (28/1/11)

mxd said:


> thanks  will have to pop down again and try it :chug:



I can assure you it's not a black, choc mint IPA...... interesting concept thou??

chilled today and off to bright beer on monday.


----------



## kenlock (8/2/11)

kenlock said:


> Cherry(or Raspberry) and vanilla porter?



God damn it, nearly got it! <_< 

Cherry and coconut porter.


----------



## DU99 (8/2/11)

Ohh good guess ...its at the taphouse..waiting to try it..like cherry ripe in a glass


----------



## kenlock (8/2/11)

DU99 said:


> Ohh good guess ...its at the taphouse..waiting to try it..like cherry ripe in a glass



Yeah, just saw it on the SpecTAPular beer list. Wish I wasn't doing a dry Feb. :angry:


----------



## DU99 (8/2/11)

Mate..True south might have it on Tap..when your finished


----------



## kenlock (8/2/11)

Yeah, I hope so. A couple of cherry and coconut porters after a couple of pale ales would make a good night!


----------



## DJR (8/2/11)

kenlock said:


> God damn it, nearly got it! <_<
> 
> Cherry and coconut porter.



Hope it's subtle, could taste like cough syrup h34r:


----------



## taj (8/2/11)

kenlock said:


> God damn it, nearly got it! <_<
> 
> Cherry and coconut porter.


Soooo close!! I did think about vanilla?!



DU99 said:


> Mate..True south might have it on Tap..when your finished


Yup it'll be on tap around the place. Or you could buy a free day and come try ALL the beers at GABS  it's for a good cause.



DJR said:


> Hope it's subtle, could taste like cough syrup h34r:


I was a bit afraid of that! but I made sure it was well balanced and it also has really lovely hints of Choc malt.


----------



## DU99 (8/2/11)

Thanks sam for the update..


----------



## kenlock (27/1/12)

Latest Single Batch (just on tap today) is the second incarnation of the 'Clock Tower IPA'. Must say it is a very tasty drop. 5.4% abv and 42 ibu. 

Well worth an effort to get there. Food is great with Argentinian influence - the 'house made' chirozo and pork sausages were fanatastic.

Cheers to Sam and Brian

:icon_cheers:


----------

